

RIP Jody - kfadler
http://heykfa.com/post/45663629559/rip-jody

======
esthercrawford
Mental health conversations are really tough because no one wants to be
stigmatized. Depression and anxiety are issues that millions of people deal
with but unfortunately acknowledging personal issues with either is seen as a
sign of weakness rather than strength. That'll change as more people in power
lift the veil by discussing their own challenges.

~~~
kfadler
+1. Great comment.

------
rohamg
thanks for posting this Kevin. definitely a conversation that needs to happen
out in the open.

~~~
kfadler
Thanks Roham.

